# missing or corrupt volsnap.sys



## d.logan (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes it happens. Every now and then Windows gets seriously hurt. This time my niece's laptop gets no further upon booting than - C:\windows....\volsnap.sys missing or corrupt.

The only option is to try repairing or reinstalling Vista.

Of course the restore DVD made from the original upgrade program is absolutely useless - I don't know why I bothered spending time making it but, there we are. I know it works for some but, in this case it doesn't and I am left with a laptop that I have only a couple of options with I believe.
1. Put something like Damn Small Linux (yes Linux) onto a USB stick along with a copy of volsnap.sys and copy the file to the required directory once Linux boots the machine then, see what happens.
2. Buy & install a fresh copy of Vista (ouch!!!)
3. Get help from a higher authority.
Any ideas guys and girls????


----------

